# Your first villager



## Damniel (Jun 21, 2014)

You start out with 5 villagers but who was the first villager to actually move to your town? For me it was phoebe who I didn't know was popular lucky me!


----------



## Dork (Jun 21, 2014)

hmm.. i'm not sure about my very first town but in my current town it's Shep! (who placed his house in a very inconvenient spot btw)


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Beardo.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jun 21, 2014)

Penelope. She boxed up then left without telling me.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 21, 2014)

For NL I think it was Diva? It's been so long. She was one of my first move outs.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 21, 2014)

Goldie
I was. Soooooooooo lucky


----------



## Pirate (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was a penguin... can't remember his name though.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 21, 2014)

Samson,Apollo,and some other tier 5s XD


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 22, 2014)

It was maybe Goldie..? I just remember that the uchi that moved in was Tammy and the smug Chadder.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 22, 2014)

Might've been Mira the cute superhero bunny. There could've been one or two before her but I can't really remember


----------



## Damniel (Jun 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## chronic (Jun 22, 2014)

Nana was my first villager and I'm *never* letting her leave.


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Fuchsia! who i love love love, she's still here


----------



## lencat (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure mine was Kabuki!  Since ACNL is my first Animal Crossing game, when I saw that he was moving in, I looked him up online and felt very lucky that a cool, CAT villager would be moving into my town!  He's now my absolute favorite villager.  So lucky that he's still with me <3


----------



## NSFW (Jun 23, 2014)

oops snake


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't quite remember but I'm pretty sure it was Pietro! I hated him and was so glad when he finally moved lol!


----------



## yro (Jun 23, 2014)

Kyle! I let him go a couple months ago though, his house was a mess and I had like 3 of his pictures already.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 23, 2014)

Rocket or Beardo.
I bullied them out.


----------



## Felix (Jun 23, 2014)

Twiggy..


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jun 23, 2014)

Cherry


----------



## Syndra (Jun 23, 2014)

Call me Daniel said:


> You start out with 5 villagers but who was the first villager to actually move to your town? For me it was phoebe who I didn't know was popular lucky me!


mine was phoebe too! ...or roald; i'm not too sure anymore haha


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

In NL it was dizzy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 23, 2014)

I just restarted, and I got my first villager today. I got Klaus.


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 23, 2014)

In NL: Erik


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2014)

Canberra then Kyle


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 25, 2014)

I have no idea about my first town ever in any Animal Crossing game - my first was in CF in 2010, the only villager I remember having was Jitters.
However, in ACNL it was Deirdre, not one of my faves, but she's alright lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 25, 2014)

First town in wild world I had Hugh, Rasher, and Deena


----------



## Pumpkn (Jun 25, 2014)

BOB, AND THEN HE LEFT ME B[
/sigh


----------



## Shok (Jun 25, 2014)

I think mine was Julian. He turned out to be one of my dreamies. He moved away, sadly. I have to get him back. :/


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 25, 2014)

Vic. *shivers*


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 25, 2014)

Walker, Ruby and Joey in WW
Chevre, Biskit, Portia, Del, and Sly in NL.
The first to move in was goldie or shep


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2014)

NL: Roald then Erik


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't remember if it was Lionel or Muffy. It doesn't matter, because they've been here ever since. And coincidentally, they're next door neighbors. Couldn't have asked for a better Uchi or a better Smug.


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Jun 25, 2014)

Long long ago, before I knew about online things and selling villagers, my first move in was Ankha who I thought looked ugly so I voided her


----------



## D-Anii (Jun 25, 2014)

For my current town? It was Shari, I legit cried for a day.. and highly considered resetting even though I had LOLLY as a starter.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 25, 2014)

Hazel. I was pretty dissapointed at first, but I grew to love her. c:


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 25, 2014)

My first was Shari T.T what's funny is, my sister had the SAME first villager to move in? (and no, we don't use the same ds/game. We live on opposite sides of the country lol)


----------



## Damniel (Jun 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 25, 2014)

I think mine was Felicity?? I love her, she's so cute


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 26, 2014)

I can't remember my first villagers on my ACNL, but I do remember the most memorable villager on my gamecube Animal Crossing was Kiki! I loved her house.


----------



## Krea (Jun 26, 2014)

If I remember right, I believe it was Mitzi.


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 26, 2014)

I think it was either Eunice or Paula... or maybe Gayle. I can't really remember ^^;


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not sure...but I guess it was Apple...


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Seems like everyone in this thread is doing New Leaf, but I'll stick to my actual first Animal Crossing, which was City Folk. I first started my CF town in 2011, so it's been a while, but I wanna say it was Clyde


----------



## ukulele (Jun 28, 2014)

For NL, it was Merengue. Still have her, too. Cute little shortcake-lookin' critter.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 28, 2014)

Klaus was mine, and he's the only villager I've kept who has been a random move-in. All the others were from the campsite or adopted on here.


----------



## Aske (Jun 28, 2014)

WW is a world away in my memory! I can't even recall, so for NL it was either Wolfgang or Muffy.

Never liked Muffy and could never get her to move out but I loooved Wolfgang-- the reason I reset my original town was because I didn't play for a few months, came back, and he was gone. D; I was all, SCREW DIS-- and didn't even think to transfer my bells and unorderables. lolllll


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

I Can say the first 5. Marshal Merangue Apple Mitzi Punchy xxx


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 28, 2014)

O'Hare was mine! He's so epic <3


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jul 5, 2014)

NL:Skye <3 She's my baby,I love her so much.To make it even better,her house is right next to mine.
WW(My first Animal Crossing game):Bunnie. She's adorable and I absolutely love peppy villagers.
LGTTC:Believe it or not,Bunnie again.
AC:I actually can't remember very clearly.This was,like,9 years ago.I think it was Savannah.


----------



## Story (Jul 5, 2014)

In my first town ever, it was Colton.


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2014)

In ACNL it was Keaton.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

For NL mine was Mira!


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jul 5, 2014)

I ended up getting Gladys to move in, but I wasn't into trading and stuff yet so she was just there c:


----------



## nard (Jul 5, 2014)

I got Ed as a first. He's so cute and emo with his bangs-covering-one-eye hairstyle. c:


----------



## narzulbur (Jul 5, 2014)

Butch! And he's still with me, wouldn't give him up for anything.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was Agnes.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 6, 2014)

Cheri FTW


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I got Ed as a first. He's so cute and emo with his bangs-covering-one-eye hairstyle. c:



YAY A FELLOW ED FAN!


----------



## Starlight (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine was Muffy! She scared me so badly when she first moved in, and I wanted her to move so badly ;o;
By the time she asked though, I was in love with her and I couldn't let her go. Somehow she grew on me, and she's here to stay ^^


----------



## Bcat (Jul 7, 2014)

In Nl my first was Curlos. He was just meh. In CF it was Freya, she's pretty awesome so I kinda missed her when she left.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 7, 2014)

JULIAN WASSUP

i didnt even know what/who he was


----------



## Mylin (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it was either Greta or Curlos? That was in my very first New Leaf town before I knew about plot resetting and such. I wasn't fond of either of them. :x


----------



## Brandngo2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Julian was mine, was super excited to have a blue unicorn


----------



## informant (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine was Marshal. No idea how I lucked out on that, but he's been in my town ever since!


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

I think it was Kyle the smug wolf.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Jul 11, 2014)

WW: Roscoe
NL: Sterling


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine was Lionel, I believe


----------

